# [Wet Thumb Forum]-some new pics of my 30 gallon breeder.



## curt (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi here's some new pics of my 30 gallon i was wondering if anyone has some xmas moss or other moss except for plain java moss to let go or to sell? my lfs has java moss but i like the look of the other moss better if you could let me know that would be great.heres the link photos.yahoo.com/curt_013
hope you like it.it's under FISH.let me know what you think
aloha 
curt

[This message was edited by curt on Mon March 17 2003 at 09:34 PM.]


----------



## curt (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi here's some new pics of my 30 gallon i was wondering if anyone has some xmas moss or other moss except for plain java moss to let go or to sell? my lfs has java moss but i like the look of the other moss better if you could let me know that would be great.heres the link photos.yahoo.com/curt_013
hope you like it.it's under FISH.let me know what you think
aloha 
curt

[This message was edited by curt on Mon March 17 2003 at 09:34 PM.]


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Looking good Curt! I like the wood

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That looks awesome Kurt! I liked it a lot the first time you showed us and I like it a lot still..







It's got a very natural look which I enjoy immensely.

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------

